# Applewood Smoked Apple Dumplings



## chilerelleno

*Applewood Smoked Apple Dumplings*

Granny Smith apples, cored/peeled and cut horizontally into four slices
Brown sugar mix, with white sugar, cinnamon and nutmeg
Butter
Pie dough
Graham Cracker Crumbles

Lay a pie sheet out, rub with sugar mix, apple slices with mix in between slices and a small pat of butter in the first slice.
Cram Graham Cracker Crumbles into core hole, and top with pat of butter and more sugar mix.
Wrap in dough, give it a egg wash and more sugar mix, top with Crumbles.

Bake or smoke at 300-325' till done.  I'm smoking with Applewood at 300'.

Top with whatever you like, we'll do caramel, pecans and vanilla ice cream.

_Recipe courtesy of Cowgirl._














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 22, 2016




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 22, 2016




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 22, 2016


----------



## chilerelleno

My kids and I are impatiently awaiting dessert time...  Money Shot to come.














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 22, 2016


----------



## dirtsailor2003

They are tasty, we smoke them for the holiday deserts. 

Peaches and pears also work and are fantastic.


----------



## chilerelleno

dirtsailor2003 said:


> They are tasty, we smoke them for the holiday deserts.
> 
> Peaches and pears also work and are fantastic.


Yes, I bet pears are fantastic.


----------



## b-one

I wish people would stop making these,I'm going to do it now! Peaches sound really good to me.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

b-one said:


> I wish people would stop making these,I'm going to do it now! Peaches sound really good to me.



They are good. We amp up the adult servings by adding a bit of whiskey or Brandy...


----------



## chilerelleno

*Money Shot*

They were a hit with all but one person.
My picky 10yr'ol son, "It tastes funny, why'd you cook it on the BBQ?"
I gave his to his lil'sister, she gobbled it down and stared longingly at other people's apple dumplings.














IMG_20161022_183153378.jpg



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 22, 2016


----------



## chilerelleno

dirtsailor2003 said:


> b-one said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish people would stop making these,I'm going to do it now! Peaches sound really good to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are good. We amp up the adult servings by adding a bit of whiskey or Brandy...
Click to expand...

I don't drink anymore, but brandy, schnapps or a even fruit liquer applied to these would be danged tasty.


----------



## tropics

Look tasty,getting cool enough to start baking again.

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl

That final shot looks delicious!

Definitely worthy of a dessert point!

Al


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinAl said:


> That final shot looks delicious!
> 
> Definitely worthy of a dessert point!
> 
> Al










What Al Said !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





MMMMMmmmmm..........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Awesome!----Points.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert

Those look fantastic!!  They just got added to my list--I'll be trying this one real soon.

POINTS

GARY


----------

